# Unterminated literal string  - hilfe :(



## Nizomi (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

OK ich habe jetzt so eine ähnliche Funktion
new_img_url ist "katze06.gif"

```
function change_image(){
  var new_src="images\logos\"+new_img_url;
}
```

Problem: 
er zeigt auf das Anführungszeichen nach logos\ und sagt 'unterminated string literal'

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## con-f-use (26. Januar 2006)

Mit dem bisschen Code sicher nicht.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Januar 2006)

con-f-use hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit dem bisschen Code sicher nicht.


Oh doch 



			
				HolySheepy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> function change_image(){
> var new_src="images\logos\"+new_img_url;
> }
> ```


Stichwort Escapesequenzen. Verwende entweder einen einfachen Schrägstrich (/) anstatt eines umgekehrten oder schreibe in einer Zeichenkette zwei umgekehrte Schrägstriche nacheinander, um einen zu erhalten.


----------



## Nizomi (26. Januar 2006)

lol \ Alarm 
dann sieht das ja(inklusive PHP) so aus:
var new_src=\"images\\logos\\\"+new_img_url
lol


----------



## Johnnii360 (30. Januar 2008)

Da ich ein ähnliches Problem habe, habe ich dieses Thema in Google gefunden, und möchte nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen.

Ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung auch. Bei mir verweist der grüne Pfeil auch auf das Anführungszeichen. Komisch ist aber, dass diese Fehlermeldung nur auf meinem Webspace bei 1&1 (Apache 1.3.33), nicht aber auf meinem lokalen WAMP-Server (Apache 2.2.6) auftritt.

Hier erstmal der Code:

```
<script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
<!--
window.onload = InsertText;

function InsertText()
{
	document.bbform.message.value = "<?php echo $gb['post'];?>";
}
//->
</script>
```

Ich habe schon einiges versucht. Ich habe schon, wie bei PHP, ein = ("...") ausprobiert, dann habe ich anstatt document.bbform.message habe ich document.getElementById('bbform')... ausprobiert, und es hat alles nichts gebracht. Ich weiß nun nicht mehr was ich machen soll, und Bitte daher um eure Hilfe.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2008)

Vermutlich enthält echo $gb['post'] ein Anführungszeichen oder einen Zeilenumbruch.

Probiers mal so:

```
document.bbform.message.value = unescape("<?php echo rawurlencode($gb['post']);?>");
```


----------



## Johnnii360 (30. Januar 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich enthält echo $gb['post'] ein Anführungszeichen oder einen Zeilenumbruch.
> 
> Probiers mal so:
> 
> ...



Suuuuper Vielen herzlichen Dank!  *freu*


----------

